# 2. Webcam(Logitech) die unter XP nicht erkannt wird, was tun?



## hrboy (24. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mit meinen Kenntnisstand am Ende angelang.
Ich hatte mir mal eine Medion Webcam gekauft die ziehmlich gut war. 
Ich habe die Software(Treiber) installiert die Cam angeschlossen und sie lief einwandfrei.

Nach einigen tagen ca. nachdem ich sie angeschlossen habe, hat mein Rechenr kein Stück weit reagiert. 
Die Reihenfolge der Installation und des Anschließens der Webcam habe ich schon ziehmlich oft durchprobiert! 
Habe sie schon das 4. mal als Garantiefall durch eine neue Webcam von medion zurück geschickt bekommen. 
Gestern habe ich eine neue Logitech Webcam bekommen (Quickcam 3000).
Leider geschiet da das selbe nichts. allerdings funktioniert die Cam bei meinem Vater am Rechner sofort. Habe viel von gelesen das die Webcam unter dem Gerätemanager/Bildbearbeitungsgeräte  stehen soll, das fehlt bei mir aber. 
Ist das normal? Oder liegt es daran? Gibt es einen treiber dafür, damit ich diese Geräte wieder erkennen kann?

schlage mich mit diesem Problem schon bald ein halbes jahr rum und ärgere mich immer wieder.
Würde mich wirklich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Habe einen AMD 1700+ Windows XP Pro 

Vielen Dank im voraus

glg denny


----------



## AndreG (24. März 2009)

Moin,

Mal nach neuen Treibern gesucht?

Mach am besten mal nen Screen von deinem Gerätemanager, wo alle Reiter auf sind.

Mal an nem anderem USB Port getestet?

Mfg Andre


----------



## Johannes7146 (24. März 2009)

Ich würde auch mal nen anderen usbport testen.


----------



## hrboy (24. März 2009)

Hallo,

vielen Dank erst einmal für eure Antworten.
Natürlich habe ich auch andere bzw alle 4 usb-ports ausprobiert, und zwar mit immer wieder verschiedenen installations vorgängen.
Ich habe vorhin eine Anleitung zum Problem beheben durch gemacht, das hat insofern etwas gebracht, das ich die Software/Treiber nochmal ganz normal Installiert habe nur die einträge der alten ports belegung und erkennung nicht mehr regestriert waren quasie halt geklöscht.
Somit hat mein rechner zwar bei der aufforderung (und auch ohne) die cam erkannt, hat es aber (unten die kleine Sprwechblase) erst als unbekanntes Gerät genommen, aber dann angezeigt(auch die sprechblase) das sie installiert wurde und jetzt verwendetwerden kann.

Das allerdings funktionierte aber nicht, da er sie wie in der ersten Sprechblase nicht erkannt hat. stand so dann auch bei den USB hubs im  GM. naja und auf dem setup fenster von logitech hat sich dann auch nichts weiter getan, hat die ganze zeit gewartet das eine cam angeschlossen wird.

Habe dann anschließend versucht, unter den GM den unbekannten USB  mit -rechtsklick-eigenschaften-und dann unter dem reiter treiber den triber zu installieren, jedoch erfolglos. selbst wenn ich die cd angebe wo der treiber drauf ist.. nichts...

das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein oder was meint ihr?

hiiilfeeeeeeeee


----------



## AndreG (24. März 2009)

Nimm mal bitte diesen Treiber. Scheint der letzte (neuste) zu sein.

http://www.treiberupdate.de/treiber...=34158&extern=1&vendor=Logitech&sys=WindowsXP


Mfg Andre


----------



## hrboy (24. März 2009)

Habe jetzt meinen Extra Lüfter im Rechner auch abgestöpselt (vielleicht wegen zuwenig strom o.ä.).

Ich frag mich woran es noch liegen soll?
Gibt es vielleicht ein Treiber pack für windows?

Ich habe gestern ausversehen noch ein XP auf meine HD Installiert, hatte sich dann aber angeboten die cam dort mal auszuprobieren, war aber das gleiche System wie ich auch normal drauf habe. hat aber auch nichts geändert.

*manno

Hoffe jemand hat noch eine Idee, das ist ja nicht normal

vielen dank


----------



## Johannes7146 (24. März 2009)

> Habe jetzt meinen Extra Lüfter im Rechner auch abgestöpselt (vielleicht wegen zuwenig strom o.ä.).



hehe.... daran wirds nicht liegen.
1. Dein Lüfter verbraucht so gut wie keinen Strom
2. Deine Webcam ebenfalls nicht

Kannst du mal die unterschiede zwischen deinem Rechner und dem deines Vaters nennen...

Mit dem Treiber von Andre kannst du es mal versuchen, wenn es bei deinem Vater aber auch mit dem von der CD geklappt hat, wird wohl eher nicht daran liegen.


----------



## AndreG (24. März 2009)

Treiber schon versucht?

Der Strom ises zu 100% nich.

Nicht alle Geräte werden ohne Treiber erkannt, auch USB Geräte net.

Was hat deiner Vater für ein OS?

Mfg Andre

Edit: Ach verdammt das war einer schneller ^^


----------



## hrboy (24. März 2009)

Also ich habe gerade den Treiber deinstalliert, neu gestartet dann den Treibier von Andre Installiert, bei der aufforderung  wieder neu gestartet, dann bei der nächsten aufforderung die cam eingesteckt, und es kam wieder das selbe!..

das kann doch gar nicht sein, mann* ärger..

das ist das gleiche system wie mein Vater hat!

Der unterschied würde nur daran liegen das er einen Intel hat der 2,4Ghz hat und aber nur 300 und ein paar zerquetschte ddr ram.  das system ist das selbe das habe ich jetzt zwei mal bei mir und einmal bei ihm drauf.. und bei ihm habe ich diese medion cam installiert angeschlossen.. super ging natürlich. und bei mir geht nicht mal ne logitech, obwohl ich früber schonmal eine hatte die super funktioierte.
Sonst wüsste ich keinen unterschied..


falls ihr noch etwas wissen müsst fragt mich ..

lg


----------



## Johannes7146 (24. März 2009)

Also...
Ich habt beides das gleiche Motherboard?
Ihr habt beide die gleiche CPU?
Ihr habt beides das gleiche OS?
Ihr habt beide das gleiche Service Pack?


----------



## hrboy (24. März 2009)

Also mein Vater hat ein Intel Celeron(r) mit 2,6Ghz und 384ddrram Windows XP SP2
Daas board von meinem Vater weiß ich nicht , wo kann man das denn sehen, abgesehen vom board selbst?

ich habe einen AMD Athlon 1700+ 1.49GHz, 1.25gb ddrram
mein board ist von msi kt3 ultra 2 via kt333 chipsatz


----------



## Johannes7146 (24. März 2009)

1. Aussage:


> das ist das gleiche system wie mein Vater hat!



2. Aussage:


> Also mein Vater hat ein Intel Celeron(r) mit 2,6Ghz und 384ddrram Windows XP SP2
> Daas board von meinem Vater weiß ich nicht , wo kann man das denn sehen, abgesehen vom board selbst?
> 
> ich habe einen AMD Athlon 1700+ 1.49GHz, 1.25gb ddrram
> mein board ist von msi kt3 ultra 2 via kt333 chipsatz





naja.... Welches SP hast du denn ?


----------



## hrboy (24. März 2009)

ich habe das SP3


----------



## AndreG (24. März 2009)

Chipsatztreiber aktuell?

Die Via waren da ziemlich anfällig.

Mfg Andre


----------



## hrboy (24. März 2009)

Also das weiß ich nicht, ich weis nur das ich am anfang einen Installiert habe, sollte eigentlich doch reichen?!

bzw wüsste ich auch nicht welchen /woher...

und warum der chipsatz was mit der wcam zutun hat


----------



## Johannes7146 (24. März 2009)

chipsatztreiber ist ne gute idee.

 wird dir sicherlich helfen aktuelle treiber für dein bein board zu finden


----------



## hrboy (24. März 2009)

mh.. also nen chipsatztreiber finde ich bisher nicht wirklich,.. 

http://ht4u.net/old/2002/msi_kt3ultra2-br/index2.php

das ist soweit ich sehen kann mein board.


----------



## AndreG (24. März 2009)

Dann wären das die Treiber:

http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/VIA_4in1_443v.zip

Zu deiner Frage was sie bringen sollen. Der Chipsatz steuert dein USB-Controller.

Mfg Andre


----------



## hrboy (25. März 2009)

Hi,

dankeschön, ich werde ihn gleich wenn ich nach hause komme sofort installieren.
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt!

lg denny


----------



## hrboy (25. März 2009)

Hallo,

also ich habe den chipsatz Treiber Installiert, neugestartet und dann die software von Logitech wieder installiert.
Bei der Auffoerderung, wurde sie wieder als unbekanntes Gerät entdeckt.

Könnte es vielleicht mit noch einem anderen Treiber zusammen hängen?
ich versteh das gar nicht..

Was ziehmlich komisch ist, vor einiger Zeit habe ich eine Webcam von Hama glaube ich, von einem Kumpel bekommen. wir hatten die von medion mal getauscht. bei ihm ging die Medion nicht, aber dafür funktionierte die Hama bei mir!


----------



## AndreG (25. März 2009)

Moin,

Deinstallier mal den Treiber für die Cam nochmal, dann lädst du dir das Prog hier:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/RegCleaner_12991462.html

Damit reinigst du mal die Registry. Die genauen Buttons kann ich dir leider nicht mehr sagen hab Vista mittlerweile. Aber es war weiter rechts nen Menü wo sich die Reinigung befand.

Dann such auch mal nach dem Verzeichnis wo sich das Prog hininstalliert hat nicht das da noch was liegt.

Wenne das gemacht hast, steck die Cam dran und installiere nicht über die Software sondern direkt über den Gerätemanager den Treiber.

Mfg Andre


----------



## hrboy (25. März 2009)

Hi,

ich habe Logitech gesucht, und es gab mehrere einträge dazu die gelöscht werden konnten.

die habe ich anschließend dann auch gelöscht..

Habe dann die cam eingesteckt und über das unbekannte Gerät dem reiter Treiber dann die cd ausgewählt sowie wechselmedien etc was durchsucht werden sollte. er hat aber wieder nichts gefunden, komischer weise..


----------



## AndreG (25. März 2009)

Lass den Treiber nicht suchen sondern wähle ihn selbst. Am besten den aus dem Download.

Mfg Andre


----------



## hrboy (25. März 2009)

Funtioniert genauso wenig, habe das Verzeichnis von der Cd auch versucht, ohne erfolg..


----------



## hrboy (25. März 2009)

Ich habe eben mal nach Logitech unter c gesucht, und da habe ich einen Ordner gefunden unter:
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Logitech

Dadrunter liegen drei ordner:
QCDriver
QCDriver2
QCDriver3

 Sollte ich diese Ordner vielleicht auch mal löschen?


----------



## AndreG (25. März 2009)

Jop löschen.

Dann tuts du den Treiber den du runtergeladen hast entpacken.

Geht mit Winrar, 7zip oder sonstigen Packprogrammen.

Dann gehst du wieder über den Gerätemanager und installierst ihn manuell. Dabei sagst du das du die Treiberquelle selbst wählen willst. Dann gehst du in den Ordern wo du den Treiber entpackt hast.

Dort dann in den Ordern QCDriver. Dort liegt die .inf die du brauchst.

Wenn das nicht geht probiere die Ordner QCDriver - QCDriver3 durch.Dort liegt jeweils eine .inf drin.

Andre


----------



## hrboy (25. März 2009)

Auch wenn ich die .inf Datei auswähle, fnktioniert es nicht.

Im Handbuch steht das man die cam erst nach einem neusstart anschließen soll obwohl es asfgefordert wird das es direkt im anschluss passieren soll.

Aber das funktioniert genauso wenig..

Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein so eine ***** cam zu installieren..

MANNN!

Wenn ich die .inf datei auswähle avon der cd, egal welche von den 3 dann sagt er mit nach bestätigung das die datei keine setup infos enthält was nicht sein kann!...


----------



## AndreG (26. März 2009)

Hmm,

Das ist alles was ich dir raten konnte. Nun könnte es an Windows oder irgendeinem anderem Treiber liegen, der verhindert das die Cam geht. Aber dafür müßte ich schon vor dem Rechner sitzten um sowas zu finden und es dauert ewig.

Frag mal den Support von Logitech vll. wissen die noch was. Sonst kann ich dir nur noch ne Neuinstallation vom BS als Tipp geben.

Mfg Andre


----------



## hrboy (26. März 2009)

Ich habe wie schon oben gesagt ein neues XP aufgesetzt , wo wirklich nichts weiter drauf ist, aber es funktioniertz dort genauso wenig..

aber ich bedanke mich erst mal bisher für eure bemühungen und eure hilfe...


mfg denny


----------



## Amilia (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute =)
also ich hab auch probleme mit meiner webcam...
meine ist von der firma logitech und ich hab mir das program für die cam im internet gedownloadet. aber mein computer erkennt sie einfach nicht. wenn ich das program für die cam öffne erscheint das hier 
http://img543.imageshack.us/i/webcamprogscreen.jpg/   dabei ist sie über USB anschluß angeschlossen und das program kann mich einfach nicht mit ihr verbinden. auch wenn ich in msn oder skype mit jemanden camen möchte kommt die meldung cam ist nicht angeschlossen.
kann mir jemand erklären warum? ist meine cam vielleicht kaputt? bitte ich brauche hilfe ich bin wirklich kein computergenie und versteh auch nicht viel davon...


----------



## PC Heini (25. Januar 2011)

Grüss Dich und willkommen im Forum

Um einen Defekt auszuschliessen, wäre es gut, wenn Du die Cam bei Kollegen, Nachbarn oder sonstwem kurz stöpseln könntest. Welches Betriebssystem benutzt Du und wie alt ist die Cam?


----------



## Amilia (25. Januar 2011)

also die cam ist c.a 2 jahre alt. sie gehört eigentlich zu den guten cams von logitech. was betriebssystem angeht weiß ich jetzt nicht genau was du meinst. von der cam? oder irgendwas am computer?


----------



## PC Heini (25. Januar 2011)

Mit Betriebssystem meine ich Win XP,Vista oder Win7. Wobei, wenn die Cam erst 2 Jahre alt ist, ist sie mindestens zu Vista abwärts kompatibel und sollte auch mit Win7 funktionieren. ( Sofern Du auch Win7 hast ).
Am PC ist nichts kaputt. Ausser es sei denn, der PC erkennt auch keine anderen USB Geräte wie USB Sticks oder Drucker. Dann müsste man eh erst mal im Bios nachsehen, ob die USB Ports deaktiviert wären. Was ich aber nicht glaube. Hattest vorher schon mal ne andere Cam am PC angeschlossen? Dann könnte es sich noch um einen Treiberkonflikt handeln.


----------



## Amilia (25. Januar 2011)

achso tut mir leid ich kenn mich wirklich nicht besonders gut aus mit computer sachen. ja also ich hab jetzt windows XP professionel drauf und auch der rechner is erst fast ein jahr alt und erkennt am sonsten alles was man anschließt. nur meine cam nicht und eine andere hab ich bisjetzt noch gar nicht angeschloßen. ich hab ja nur die hier. und wenn ich sie an meinem laptop anschließe wo ich windows vista drauf hab erkennt er sie und bietet mir hilfe an um die passende software dafür runter zu laden. aber hier am rechner passiert nichts. ich starte das logitech program und das kommt dann das was auf dem bild zu sehen ist.


----------



## PC Heini (25. Januar 2011)

Keine Panik 
Wenn die Cam am Vista tut, sollte sie nicht kaputt sein. Es wird lediglich am richtigen XP Treiber liegen.
Gib mal die Daten der Cam durch. ( Exakte Bezeichnung und eventuelle Nummern. Dann kann ich mal danach googeln )


----------



## Amilia (25. Januar 2011)

naja genau das ist ja das problem also ich hab zwar nach gegoogelt nach meiner cam und auch bilder gefunden und ne info aber ob die stimmt weiß ich nicht weil ich sie geschenkt bekommen hab.

Info: Logitech Webcam QuickCam Pro 5000, interface: USB 2.0

Bild: http://www.chip.de/ii/70574863_3fb66e1f0d.jpg


----------



## PC Heini (25. Januar 2011)

Schau hier mal; http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com...lt_product_id/243/tabs/1,3,2,4,5/cl/us,en/kw/
Fast ganz nach unten scrollen bis die blauen Schriften kommen. Da sind verschiedene Versionen für deine Cam.
1. : 10.5
2. : 11.1
3. : LWS 1.1
Einer dieser Treiber sollte gehen.
Achtung x64=Treiber für die 64 Bit Version von Win.


----------



## ComFreek (25. Januar 2011)

Hast du schon den Treiber (=etwas, damit der Computer die Kamera erkennen kann) installiert?

Und bitte eröffne nächstes mal eine neuen Thread, Danke!


----------



## Amilia (25. Januar 2011)

ja sorry ich kenn mich mit foren absolut nicht aus deshalb hab ich einfach nur nach meinem problem gesucht und ich dachte es wär in ordnung es hier zu posten.

danke für die seite. soll ich dafür dann mein altes program für die webcam löschen?


----------



## ComFreek (25. Januar 2011)

Kein Problem 

Sag doch mal welches Betriebssystem (XP, Vista, Mac; 32,64-Bit?) du benutzt, dann können wir dir mehr helfen.

Außerdem welches Programm hast du denn installiert?


----------



## PC Heini (25. Januar 2011)

Ja, hau mal das alte Programm runter. Ev könnte das zu Konflikten führen. Gut wäre es noch, wenn Du in der Registry nachsehen könntest, dass wirklich nichts mehr vorhanden ist. Aber ich denke mal, dass dies Deine Fähigkeiten übersteigen wird. ( Nicht böse gemeint ).
Dann; Es gibt immer 2 Installationsarten. Einerseits musste erst die Cam anschliessen, damit Win nach nem Treiber schreit. Andererseits muss man erst die Software installieren und erst dann die Hardware anschliessen. Vlt liegt ja auch da der Hund begraben.


----------



## ComFreek (25. Januar 2011)

By the way zu Programme richtig deinstallieren:

Ich nutze immer das Tool Revo Uninstaller in der (trotzdem guten) kostenlosen Version. Es sucht neben dem eigentlichen Uninstall auch nach übrig gebliebenen Ordnern und Registryeinträgen.
http://www.revouninstaller.com/​


----------

